# What's up with all the overheating issues?



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

I know there are a lot of older threads about Dish receivers/dvr's getting too hot. Just wondering if Dish has done anything about this. Just had my 722 replaced at just over a year old because of apparent hard drive failure, probably because of it getting too hot (high temp was up to 140 and average was in the 120's before I turned on the laptop cooler I had under it which cooled the average temp to about 105... but I guess it was too late). Mind you, the unit is basically sitting on a bookcase shelf and not in an enclosed area... the tech that came out to check on the problem said that shouldn't cause it to overheat. Anyways, they replaced the 722 with a new 722k. I noticed the design is a little different than the 722 and the fan is barely audible when running so I was thinking that maybe Dish fixed the problem... until I checked the temps. Right now the high is 138, the low is 68 (that was after install) and the average is 111 and has been climbing the last few days . The unit feels a little hot to the touch so I just ordered one of those fans everyone seems to use to keep it cooler so I don't have it replaced in another year. I guess I'm kinda annoyed that there still seems to be a problem and we have to come up with our own fixes for something Dish should have fixed years ago..... /rant.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

If you were to search this and other forums you will find that this subject has been discussed at length and the methods others have employed to solve and or avoid the issue.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm surprised there isn't a setting somewhere to make the fans more aggressive. I just put a little 80mm fan next to mine. It lowered the HD temperature to a level that I am comfortable with.


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

Rduce said:


> If you were to search this and other forums you will find that this subject has been discussed at length and the methods others have employed to solve and or avoid the issue.


I know.... but the latest ones on that subject alone were from like 2009. Just wondering if any improvement has been made by Dish and if not, why?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

dttruax;3197343 Just wondering if any improvement has been made by Dish and if not said:


> Probably because it is not an issue for the vast majority of customers. I've abused 622/722s for years in cramped cabinets insulated with piles of my kid's dvds. Never ran into overheating problems.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

dttruax said:


> I know.... but the latest ones on that subject alone were from like 2009. Just wondering if any improvement has been made by Dish and if not, why?


Probably because DISH reuses their leased receiver, if the fan was inadequate when manufactured it is still inadequate when reissued to a new customer. Your 722 has been out of production for years.


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

well my "brand new" 722k's temp reached a high of 140 and average of 120. Got my external fan in the mail today and hooked it up. Hopefully that will take care of the temp issue.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Orion9 said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a setting somewhere to make the fans more aggressive. I just put a little 80mm fan next to mine. It lowered the HD temperature to a level that I am comfortable with.


If they put a more "aggressive" fan in the complaints about the noise would increase. It's a no-win situation for E*. We customers have to use common sense when we set-up our entertainment systems.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

dttruax said:


> well my "brand new" 722k's temp reached a high of 140 and average of 120. Got my external fan in the mail today and hooked it up. Hopefully that will take care of the temp issue.


My numbers were actually a little higher than yours, so a few months back I also go a little external (USB) fan, and now I'm at High 123---Low 95---Average 110. No where near as good as some have reported, but good enough for me


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

CeeWoo said:


> My numbers were actually a little higher than yours, so a few months back I also go a little external (USB) fan, and now I'm at High 123---Low 95---Average 110. No where near as good as some have reported, but good enough for me


I hope to achieve an average of under 100 although that might be a little ambitious. I also moved the receiver to a more open area so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

Michael P said:


> If they put a more "aggressive" fan in the complaints about the noise would increase. It's a no-win situation for E*. We customers have to use common sense when we set-up our entertainment systems.


I'm not sure just installing a more aggressive fan would solve the overheating problems. I think they also need to have more vents/openings in the case and possibly some sort of better heat sink around the processor and hard drive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Michael P said:


> If they put a more "aggressive" fan in the complaints about the noise would increase. It's a no-win situation for E*. We customers have to use common sense when we set-up our entertainment systems.


A few years ago I did analysis air flow, did propose a fix (as engineer) and did implement it; you can find my posts about cooling 622 (it applicable to 722, 722k, etc).
The key are different location and bigger fan with lows speed and voltage.

The solution is still in win-win situation, but echstar don't want to pay royalty 

Other my solution was move HDD from inside to external box (with own regulating fan) like ezSATA (see my other old thread).


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

dttruax said:


> I hope to achieve an average of under 100 although that might be a little ambitious. I also moved the receiver to a more open area so we'll see how it goes.


For a while I was about 5 degrees cooler, but my fan made too much noise at MAX so I backed off a little. YMMV-good luck


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

It's leased and under warranty... let it burn.


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

tommiet said:


> It's leased and under warranty... let it burn.


And I'm also paying for the service plan (or whatever it's called) 

Just really annoying have trouble watching tv and then having to wait for a tech to come out or for them to send you a new receiver.... not to mention losing everything you've recorded. No thanks. Don't want to do that again, especially when I'm paying over $100/month for the service.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

The VIP series, at least the 612's for sure and it seems the 722's do have a heat problem. But I put a small woodstove fan that's meant to run forever (and it has for years) at the box and never a problem since.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's a result of bad design and it must be fixed by redesigning or during reconditioning between old lease and new one !


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

The design isn't robust enough. Period. I guess Dish doesn't mind replacing 722's all the time due to this failure.

:lol:

With that said, I only added an inch of additional space under my 2nd 722 for air flow, always out in the open, and my refurb has last a lot longer than the original "brand new" unit I got. So maybe it's a roll of the dice too, if you get a good one or a bad one.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I notice its usually the Western Digital hard drives that fail. I have replaced a few with Seagates and so far no issues.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I picked up a small USB fan when I first got my 722 after seeing the comments. Plugged it into the receiver and aimed it into the left side of the 722. Everything stays nice and cool. The fan was less than $10. I don't need the hassle of having to replace the receiver.


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

DoyleS said:


> I picked up a small USB fan when I first got my 722 after seeing the comments. Plugged it into the receiver and aimed it into the left side of the 722. Everything stays nice and cool. The fan was less than $10. I don't need the hassle of having to replace the receiver.


I read a lot on here that you should place the fan to blow out, not into, the receiver. Not sure why; maybe to keep dust and dirt from being blown into the receiver....

On that note, where exactly on the left side (as you're facing the receiver) should you place the fan? Front? Middle? Back? I don't remember. Thought I read somewhere the back because that's where the hard drive is located.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I am not at home so cannot check right now. Just feel the area on the side and see if air is going in or out. I do have mine set to blow in as that also cools the whole chassis area. it is easy to check, read the temp, place the fan and let it run for 5 minutes and recheck the temperature.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dttruax said:


> I read a lot on here that you should place the fan to blow out, not into, the receiver. Not sure why; maybe to keep dust and dirt from being blown into the receiver....
> 
> On that note, where exactly on the left side (as you're facing the receiver) should you place the fan? Front? Middle? Back? I don't remember. Thought I read somewhere the back because that's where the hard drive is located.


That's not right, not professional design - for home device like DVR, STB, some TV (old) the airflow designed that way when ambient (cooler) air sucking from outside, passing over hot components and flow outside the box with higher temperature.
For some other (critical design) boxes, like military grade the flow will be supported by two push-pull set of fans on opposite sides.


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

P Smith said:


> That's not right, not professional design - for home device like DVR, STB, some TV (old) the airflow designed that way when ambient (cooler) air sucking from outside, passing over hot components and flow outside the box with higher temperature.
> For some other (critical design) boxes, like military grade the flow will be supported by two push-pull set of fans on opposite sides.


In other words, you want the fan on the left side (as you're facing the receiver) blowing out (ie, sucking air out of the receiver) rather than blowing air in the left side? I assume if you were to face the fan to blow air into the receiver, you'd want to do that on the right side of the receiver to force more cooler air into the receiver and out the left side where the stock fan already exhausts.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you can find my [re]design pictures here ... I did mentioned it in the thread


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

P Smith said:


> you can find my [re]design pictures here ... I did mentioned it in the thread


I was just going by what I've read what other posters have done - external fan placed on left side (as you're facing the receiver) of the receiver set to blow out, not in.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I picked up a purpose built cooler for VIP receivers from a guy on Ebay. Temps never went above 110 after that. Using it on my 922 now with a high of 105 and an average of 92. 

Search for the seller drmckenzie he makes several styles.


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

Rduce said:


> I picked up a purpose built cooler for VIP receivers from a guy on Ebay. Temps never went above 110 after that. Using it on my 922 now with a high of 105 and an average of 92.
> 
> Search for the seller drmckenzie he makes several styles.


The fan I got was only $14 shipped so I'll go with that for now


----------



## dlt (Feb 21, 2007)

Is there a way on the menu to see the current temp of your receiver ? My 722 is in the downstairs family room, which I have a coal stove on, gets very hot in room, no matter where I put receiver, you can cook a egg on top.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197613


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

dttruax said:


> And I'm also paying for the service plan (or whatever it's called)
> 
> Just really annoying have trouble watching tv and then having to wait for a tech to come out or for them to send you a new receiver.... not to mention losing everything you've recorded. No thanks. Don't want to do that again, especially when I'm paying over $100/month for the service.


With many programs available on demand, DRV's will go the way of the CD. Not today.... but they will not be used as much as we do today. It would an Aw $HI! if I lost my DVR. But I'd get over it fast.

If the Hooper has heating issues and I do my best not to place it in a wrong place, it's not my problem. I have 2 and have not had any heating issues. But again, that's why I pay for maintenance.

BURN BABY..... BURN!


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

DoyleS said:


> I picked up a small USB fan when I first got my 722 after seeing the comments. Plugged it into the receiver and aimed it into the left side of the 722. Everything stays nice and cool. The fan was less than $10. I don't need the hassle of having to replace the receiver.


That's exactly my reasoning as well. We shouldn't have to resort to buying a fan, but it was cheap enough that I'd rather spend a couple bucks and (hopefully) not have to go thru a replacement hassle

(I have my fan currently facing out from the rear left side...I had it blowing into the receiver on the right side--worked about the same either way)


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

moved the receiver to a more open area and have the fan on the left side blowing out... been this way for over a week and the avg. temp. only went from 118 to 116  . The case feels cool to the touch and all; just thought it would cool down more than that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the internal fan at left side pushing outer air into the box (looking at front panel) - your external fan should do same


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

P Smith said:


> the internal fan at left side pushing outer air into the box (looking at front panel) - your external fan should do same




everyone else on here says to put the external fan on the left side (looking at front panel) blowing out.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

external fan do blow ambient air into DVR, ie working in tandem with internal fan


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

IMHO, the best way to ventilate a box with a fan is to use the fan to pull air out at one point and have multiple entry points for fresh air all around the case. In this way the air entering the case is the same volume but enters at a lower velocity and thusly has a slightly lower chance of carrying dust, etc. into the case.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Your assessment went opposite way of industrial design (researches): 
- typical (consumer grade) method is push ambient air into device;
- military grade: additionally pull heated air on opposite side of the device using second fan/set of fans.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Interesting, because TiVo uses a fan to pull air out of their design, at least on both of mt HD TiVos, that is the way it works.

Blowing air into the unit keeps the dusty air from the room at high velocity for a longer time thusly enabling it the support more dust particles. When the air slows down inside the device, the dust settles inside the case and eventually raises temperatures of components due to its insulating effect.

That is also why most computers have fans exhausting air from the inside instead of blowing it in.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you into computer's cooling design you should know, without additional fans what pushing external air into the case, you'll have inefficient cooling system (it will raise internal temp)


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

None of the Dell computers or servers we use have fans pushing air in, all fans are either to cool hard drives, cool video processors, cool CPU's or to expell it from the case.

Pulling warm air out creates a low pressure zone inside the case allowing all the small openings in the case to bring in cooling air and such openings can be designed to cool multiple components in multiple sites inside the case.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

by nature of computer's case it would be less efficient (I would go into details, but easy to see the issue, if you have good 3D imagination of airflow); BTW, internal fans like used for video cards or any internal kind do create internal swirl airflow what is not taking ambient air inside; perhaps pulling fan inside of power supply helping a little ... it's hard to describe... easy to see if you will fill the case by smoke as it's hapening during aerodynamic tests of jets, cars, rockets ...


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, about cooling the DVR, I was wondering about something.

I have a USB fan and wanted to use an electrical outlet as it's power souce instead of the USB port in the DVR because I didn't want the DVR to work harder than it had to.

I found this AC to USB Adapter that's used to charge the battery in my Nikon digital camera and hooked it up to the fan and it works.

I don't know much about electronics.

My question is, is that safe? It's not going to explode or cause a fire or anything like that will it?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Should not be a problem. I would go the same route.


----------

